# Threadworm/Pinworm



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I am going to post a picture, but it is not the best...taken with my cell phone in the dark. My goats have had these for several months. I treated the whole heard with Safeguard and that did not work. Is this a threadworm? What kind of dewormers are best for them? I don't want to us Ivermectin due to the long withdrawl if possible, but will if necessary.

It is the tiny little white thing you can barely see poking out of her anus. They come out and squirm around, and seem to irritate the girls' rear ends. I have read some that say these are of little concern for the goat, and others that say they can cause intestinal scarring and lung issues (some of my goats do have a dry cough, but I figured it was from eating dry hay, etc.). They are very small and thread-like, hence the reason I think they are threadworms, but I may be wrong. Plus, I don't know if people are calling more than one thing threadworm...wish I knew the scientific name for these.

I tried to get them on a piece of tape to get a better look, but it just didn't work very well. I may try again.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had the same thing....well not me but one of my does.
When I was milking Id see them (I milk from behind) and I too used safeguard without much help.
Pin worms I thought, they look like white short squiggly pieces of thread.
JoAnn


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

If safeguard didn't get them, which wormer will? I thought that pin worms were only about 1/2in long. That worm looks longer, but maybe not?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It has to be pinworms or tapes because it is the only worms you can see with the naked eye. Maybe Cotton Eyed Does, Chris will see this or PM her, she got rid of these in her does. Like tapes, pinworms are of no economic loss to the does, they bother people who see them only. You might want to go with a bigger dose of Safeguard since it does kill this type of worms in dogs and is the same drug we use on children (soles) for pinworms. Maybe simply google.com pinworms in ruminants, doubling or trippling the info for calves. Just like in children you have to do all the goats and dogs to get rid of this...use a worm pen or they will just crawl back in when the does are laying down in the bedding. vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope, that worm isn't all that long...maybe slightly longer than half inch...must be an optical illusion, lol. And it's not a tapeworm, it is round, not flat and squirmy. Guess it is a pinworm. I think they probably just re-infected themselves. I guess I will have to figure something out for the worming pen...I might just wait until it's warmer, since I don't really have another shelter for them. How long after worming them should they be in the worming pen? A day? I did deworm my dog as well.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I purchased a couple of goats back in around 2005 or 2006 that had some pin worms. I milk from behind is the only reason I noticed them. Thread worms or pin worms are about 1/4" long and the size of a white piece of thread. No larger around than thread. And there are usually several crawling rapidly around the anus area. These appear to be larger. If they are, then I would say it is probably a Tape worm segment.

Zimecterin Gold will treat both kinds of worms. I would dose them now and then do it again in 10 days. 

Note: Humans can easily catch pin worms. You need to clean out their bedding where they sleep and burn it if you can. They shed the eggs at night. That is why they crawl out their butts.


----------

